# Chrome and reflections



## EleanorW (Aug 24, 2009)

I took a photo at a car show yesterday that has a sign reflected that I really don't want in it. How do you work with chrome in photoshop? I will post the picture so you can see what I mean. It's the glaringly obvious red sign. I don't mind the people.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

In order to remove something, you need something to replace it with.  

In this case, it looks like it might be pretty easy because the area around the sign doesn't have a pattern and is almost black.  

The best tool to use is probably the clone stamp.  So you would 'sample' the area around the sign and then use that to 'paint over' the sign.  

Getting it to look just right, can take a while...so zoom in close and take your time.  Sometimes it's better to use a hard brush, sometimes softer.  Sometimes it's better to use a lower opacity, sometimes not.  

However you do it, I certainly suggest creating a duplicate layer to work on...as your first step.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike.. appreciate the help (even if you are an Oilers fan ). This is my favorite photo from yesterday. That sign must have been behind the bumper or I would have seen it and moved it.


----------



## Peano (Aug 24, 2009)

I would just desaturate that bit of red.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I've hopefully fixed it. It's the first time I've worked with layers and I'm fairly inexperienced with the clone tool. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good to me.  

Using layers is the key to unlocking the enormous power of photoshop.  
For something like this, using a duplicate layer is just a safety net, but there are many other (and better) benefits to using layers.


----------



## Peano (Aug 25, 2009)

EleanorW said:


> Ok, I've hopefully fixed it. It's the first time I've worked with layers and I'm fairly inexperienced with the clone tool. Let me know what you think.



Ahhh ... you meant the sticker on the chrome. You described it as a red reflection, so I removed the wrong thing. I think it was Cool Hand Luke who said, "What we have here is a failure to communicate."


----------

